# Built Wifey a custom Rangers themed PC



## ghost28 (Mar 20, 2009)

So my wife is a diehard NY Rangers Hockey fan....Her entire office is dedicated to the rangers with every sort of memorabilia possible....so since my first Build this past month went well and her PC died a while back i figured i would build her a new one for her birthday which is this sunday while she was away in ROME....

i decided to do the Rangers theme last minute and went shopping o find all of the little items 2 nights ago....i think it turned out well....my only gripe is that i should have taken all of the parts to my uncles Auto Body shop to paint them in his Spray Booth(he lets me use the shop and booth any time at night)...the Krylon came out decent but not 100% up to my standards....

AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition PCU
ASUS M4A78 PRO Board
4GB OCZ Gold DDR2 800 RAM
WD 320AAJS HDD
Cooler Master Centurion 5 Case
Cooler master 500W PSU
ASUS 22x Multi DVD Drive/Writer
Bytecc Card Reader
CPU Cooler is the Stock cooler from My Phenom2 X4 940 BE which was alot nicer looking than the stock cooling that came with the Athlon
added a Cooler master BLUE LED fan in the front for some more cooling
Windows XP Pro 32Bit
LG Flatron 19" LCD Monitor(my old monitor since i got the 24")

dont mind the painting dust in the bottom i just cleaned it out after i saw the pics..LOL....

its been up and running since about midnight last night and all seems well....she should be happy....

*case in stock form*







*my transformation*


----------



## aximbigfan (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the curled SATA cable. Do those come like that, or did you just wrap it around a dowel?

Otherwise, nice case!

Chris


----------



## RevengE (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice job man looks great! I'm
Sure she will enjoy it.


----------



## ghost28 (Mar 20, 2009)

aximbigfan said:


> I like the curled SATA cable. Do those come like that, or did you just wrap it around a dowel?
> 
> Otherwise, nice case!
> 
> ...





xRevengEx said:


> Nice job man looks great! I'm
> Sure she will enjoy it.




Thanks....


----------



## Conti027 (Mar 20, 2009)

looks good but I was hoping for 'power' rangers when I opened the thread


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 20, 2009)

oh i though you meant this rangers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glasgow Rangers LOL

nice mod tho if your into that team lol i like the sata cables also
real easy to do just twist them round a pen or pencil


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm no fan of Ranger... but that case design is spot on


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 20, 2009)

Very very nicely done!


----------



## Cptnyr (Mar 20, 2009)

i am so jealous of your wife for getting that!!! Rangers are my favorite team and i love hockey. Thats what nyr in my name stands for.

Great work it looks very professional!!


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd love a newcastle united FC case  ... I don't think i'd ever want a woman again


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 20, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> I'd love a newcastle united FC case  ... I don't think i'd ever want a woman again



oh how id love a transformers case or one of those team fortress turret/dispenser cases now those are cool


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with a transformers case


----------



## OverclockedBoo (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks nice. 

I built my son a system with the same case, CPU and PSU. We're using a DFI 790FX mobo and a 3870 VGA.

Have you OCed the 7750 yet. With stock vcore and cooler we top out at 3.0Ghz...


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 20, 2009)

OverclockedBoo said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> I built my son a system with the same case, CPU and PSU. We're using a DFI 790FX mobo and a 3870 VGA.
> 
> Have you OCed the 7750 yet. With stock vcore and cooler we top out at 3.0Ghz...



what tops out first though. Vcore or the temperature?

In other words does it over heat or a reboot/BSOD or something?


----------



## Sean8 (Mar 20, 2009)

thats awesome........woww id pay for that my aunt works for the rangers/knicks so i get free tickets


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

Now it's time for your J-E-T-S case!

go Rangers/Knicks/Jets/Mets


----------



## Sean8 (Mar 20, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Now it's time for your J-E-T-S case!
> 
> go Rangers/Knicks/Jets/Mets



ew mets, yankees I remember growing up and staying at my great grandpas house, he would have 10 tvs going watching the games with the old antennas.  This topic makes me want to just pull the box of autographs I have of rangers and knicks lol.  Ive got a pic of patrick ewings shoe in the locker room lol it was huge


----------



## ghost28 (Mar 21, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> oh i though you meant this rangers http://img.techpowerup.org/090320/Glasgow-Rangers.png
> 
> Glasgow Rangers LOL
> 
> ...



Different team but same colors...could easily be changed...LOL......



mc-dexter said:


> I'm no fan of Ranger... but that case design is spot on



Thanks.....



Mike0409 said:


> Very very nicely done!



Why thanks you....



Cptnyr said:


> i am so jealous of your wife for getting that!!! Rangers are my favorite team and i love hockey. Thats what nyr in my name stands for.
> 
> Great work it looks very professional!!



i cant wait to show here this thread....she loves seeing fellow ranger fans....you from NY??



OverclockedBoo said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> I built my son a system with the same case, CPU and PSU. We're using a DFI 790FX mobo and a 3870 VGA.
> 
> Have you OCed the 7750 yet. With stock vcore and cooler we top out at 3.0Ghz...



i havent OCed it yet...i will probably play with it a bit once i give it to her...after what she had prior to this i think its fast enough....she had an old Pentium 3 with 128mb RAM...



Sean89 said:


> thats awesome........woww id pay for that my aunt works for the rangers/knicks so i get free tickets



I would gladly build another if you wanted one....you could pick all the goodies and colors as you wish....i would only ask a little something for my time(i put a TON into this LOL)....you from NY?



SystemViper said:


> Now it's time for your J-E-T-S case!
> 
> go Rangers/Knicks/Jets/Mets



Jets case may possibly be next....Brother in law is a huge JETS fan and his PC is almost dead...i have been telling him i would build him a new PC and when he sees this he is gonna want a JETS Themed one i know it....


to all those that replied if i missed any Thanks for the compliments.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

Ghost, I gotta say, you got some sweet skills! That case is just drop dead... Man, I love Hockey and that's Icing!!


----------



## n-ster (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow a Rangers PC :O Rangers is my 2nd favorite team (NJ being first... I'm like the only NJ fan that also likes NY  )  I tell you... Rangers have LOTS of potential... they just don't use it 

Sweet case btw... you can make a business out of it.... try this in Montreal (here in Mtrl, 90% of the ppl are Extreme canadiens fan xD) and you'll be the richest TPU user xD


----------



## ascstinger (Mar 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Now it's time for your J-E-T-S case!
> 
> go Rangers/Knicks/Jets/Mets



BOO Jets

let's go buffalo 

<---- major bills fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

hey man great job with the theme.  Looks like you chose a good time now that the Rangers got Sean Avery, seems to be becoming a crowd favorite quick 

Right now they are hanging on for a play off spot, good luck!

Hope your wife enjoys it


----------



## Cptnyr (Mar 21, 2009)

No i live in chicago parents are from NY

Im a die hard rangers fan though and i wish i could do that mod myself


----------



## ghost28 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Guys...well my wife is finally home and she loves it....she hasnt had a chance to really put it through its paces yet but shes enjoying the way it looks.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

ghost28 said:


> Thanks Guys...well my wife is finally home and she loves it....she hasnt had a chance to really put it through its paces yet but shes enjoying the way it looks.....



glad she enjoys it bro


----------



## vladmire (Apr 3, 2009)

great talent match with a sweet rig.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude thats sick!!!! 10/10 just cause


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a very nice job overall  The paint job looks good and very good wire management.


----------



## Reventon (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you make me a Spongebob case?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Can you make me a Spongebob case?



what about a Florida Panthers case?    we are two points behind the Rangers.  Its going to be a close one this season.

I'll say it again though, awesome work with the case


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2009)

haha I live in montreal... and I was cheering for rangers infront of the TV, and montreal fans being big huge fans were looking at me like they were going to eat me alive... BTW, montreal canadiens are on sale! 

Now if Rangers would get the cup, that PC suddenly would be worth more  You could so sell that case at the Madison square garden hockey thing for sooooo much money...

Anyways, I'm still stunned by the beauty of it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

n-ster said:


> haha I live in montreal... and I was cheering for rangers infront of the TV, and montreal fans being big huge fans were looking at me like they were going to eat me alive... BTW, montreal canadiens are on sale!
> 
> Now if Rangers would get the cup, that PC suddenly would be worth more  You could so sell that case at the Madison square garden hockey thing for sooooo much money...
> 
> Anyways, I'm still stunned by the beauty of it!



haha I would imagine the look on their faces with you rooting for the rangers. THat was a desperation win.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 9, 2009)

yea... and I ran for my life when they won  (funny, but true... and not so funny when you're experiencing it )


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

n-ster said:


> yea... and I ran for my life when they won  (funny, but true... and not so funny when you're experiencing it )


----------



## Reventon (Apr 9, 2009)

Wish I were more into hockey. That case is fantastic.

I'm into racing though. Everything except NASCAR, like F1 and ALMS are my favorites. I wake up at 4:00 in the morning just to watch F1 .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Wish I were more into hockey. That case is fantastic.
> 
> I'm into racing though. Everything except NASCAR, like F1 and ALMS are my favorites. I wake up at 4:00 in the morning just to watch F1 .



i watched about 20 hours of the 24 hours of Le Mans back a few years ago


----------



## ghost28 (Apr 10, 2009)

For the NYR fans...PLAYOFFS BABY PAYOFFS......


----------



## McFlips (Apr 10, 2009)

Very well done. Amazing creativity.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

ghost28 said:


> For the NYR fans...PLAYOFFS BABY PAYOFFS......



it was  heck of a race at the end between them, the Canadiens and the Panthers.  

they face the Caps right\ in the quarter finals?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 10, 2009)

Dude..... I almost got killed because I was cheering for Rangers! I think that if Montreal wouldn't have gotten that 1 point to go to the playoffs, I would've been cooked alive... seriously! btw WOOT RANGERS IN DA PLAYOFFS FA SURE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Dude..... I almost got killed because I was cheering for Rangers! I think that if Montreal wouldn't have gotten that 1 point to go to the playoffs, I would've been cooked alive... seriously! btw WOOT RANGERS IN DA PLAYOFFS FA SURE!



Montreal already clinched though.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 10, 2009)

Yea, but they don't want to face the Bruins... they want to face Washington


----------

